# Opal & navy polish recs?*



## Tahti (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm fairly new to the world of nail polish! I would appreciate any suggestion a lot. I'm looking for a good quality navy nail polish, without any shimmer (but not matte) - quite dark, but not dark enough to be mistaken for black. 

Also, I see loads of really pretty polishes that are kind of a milky white but with pink/yellow et cetera shimmers in it - can anyone recommend one that looks like of like opals? I'm looking for a colour that's a pale white in most lights, but reflects shades like light pink, and blue (preferably more than one.)

Thank you!


----------



## obscuria (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm not really sure what you mean by having no shimmer, but also not being matte. I kind of feel like the only other option there is glitter.
I have three navy blues that I really like, here's a quick picture of them:






Sephora by OPI - opening night ( darkest, but still blue, has blue shimmer)
Sephora by OPI -Blue Grotto (matte coloring, not matte finish)
China Glaze - Blue Paradise (has blue shimmers)


----------



## malika (Feb 13, 2010)

When you say no shimmer and not matte, I'm guessing you mean creme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




China Glaze Calypso blue is nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lippmann's Rehab is also nice, according to these pictures: Lippmann Collection Fall 2007 | All Lacquered Up
But 4 coats is just too big of a hassle IMO. 

I'd like to know a good opal too


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 13, 2010)

OPI Russian Navy (not the suede one) sounds exactly like the navy you're looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for the opal shade, China Glaze Afterglow is a nice shimmery pink/white that flashes blue. here's Scrangie's swatch: Scrangie: A polish I really like - China Glaze Afterglow

HTH!


edit-- about Russian Navy, i just googled it and it seems to be kind of shimmery... for some reason i thought it was a creme. sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there is a Russian Navy matte by OPI which is completely flat w/o shimmer so maybe it'd be worth it to just buy that and put topcoat over it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 13, 2010)

For navy I like OPI Russian Navy and ChG Calypso Blue

For opal ones, I have some reflective ones from Misa that i love: Sweet Pleasure (reflects teal/blue) and Candy Girl (reflects pink)


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 14, 2010)

China Glaze Rainbow is the best opal. I love it so much. It's pearly pale white and it reflects blue, pink, and purple under different lighting.


----------

